
Performance comparison of parallel ray tracing in functional languages - Athas
https://github.com/athas/raytracers
======
Munksgaard
Interesting that Haskell is so slow, I thought it was supposed to produce
pretty performant code. Anyone have any idea why?

------
sword_smith
Is the time it takes to generate an image the sum of 'BVH' and 'render'?

~~~
Athas
Yes.

